# New to Myler Bits, how to attatch to bridle?



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got myself a new myler bit and never used them before and just want to make sure I attatch it right to the bridle. Pics would be awesome!


----------



## happy appy (Mar 22, 2013)

What type of Myler do you have?


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 22, 2013)

The mullen barrel without the high ports.


----------



## happy appy (Mar 22, 2013)

What type of cheek piece? do you have a picture of it?


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 22, 2013)

Do a forum search as I am sure this was discussed before. I think the consensus was that the check and the headstall both go into the same slot, which makes it a very tight fit. I use a very loose sidecheck (if I use one at all) so I attach the sidecheck to the slot a bit behind that, and the the reins go in the large, half-circle. It works for me even though I was told that is not the way to do it.


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 23, 2013)

Here's a pic of my boy in his harness

http://forgetmenotminis.com/Omega/IMAG009A.JPG

Some may make use of the bar in the center of the rings, but I always hooked it like a half cheek snaffle without a bar, the headstall on the perch above the ring, the check and the reins on the ring itself.

You can also ask in the driving forum. I haven't driven my boy in about two years., just a retired senior boy now


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 23, 2013)

Thanks Carolyn!

Here is the pic of it:


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 23, 2013)

I found a pic of my mare in her bridle but as I said, I was told this is NOT the way to do it. Both the headstall and the check should be in the same place. But with a loose sidecheck, I don't see any problem with doing it this way.


----------



## disneyhorse (Mar 23, 2013)

Targets mom... This way is slightly better than where Carolyn has hers. Ideally they should both attach to the bit perch where the head stall attaches... But the loop is awfully small compared to the bulk of the leather. You could make a slimmer adapter, I believe there gas been a previous post on this very subject with informative answers.

The problem with having the check attach any lower affects how the bit engages in the mouth if the horse drops its head against it or falls, particularly if the bit has a curb chain. If it's attached to where the head stall attaches, it won't engage the curb for example. If it is attached where the lines/reins attach, it will.


----------



## wildoak (Mar 26, 2013)

My check clips onto the bit which makes it not quite such a tight fit. It really is a very small space to have two leather straps run through..

Jan


----------

